# Trojan Horse Generic



## JanDoe (May 3, 2006)

I did a scan with AVG and six trojans were found. They are marked as YKM and YKG. Two were found in C: system 32 and 4 were found in C: System Volume Information. They are all are marked as unable to heal. In the virus vault, under each file name, it says Backup copy.

I have done a computer search for the infected files, but these files were not found.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:47:45 PM, on 8/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgvv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\fixwareout\SUB\BFU.exe
C:\My Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DPCUpdater Object - {E291663A-2D6F-4B56-B9DF-AE239AEF6A5B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE319D04-18BD-4B34-AECC-EE7CB610FCA9} (BewitchedGameClass Control) - http://www.sonypictures.com/games/bewitched/main.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtstt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstt.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to TSG

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.


* Double-click VundoFix.exe to run it.
* Put a check next to Run VundoFix as a task.
* You will receive a message saying vundofix will close and re-open in a minute or less. Click OK
* When VundoFix re-opens,Click Scan for Vundo button.
* Once the scan is complete, Right Click inside the listbox (white box) and click add more files
* Copy&Paste the 2 entries below into the top 2 boxes

o *C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstt.dll*
o *C:\WINDOWS\system32\ttstv.**

* Click Add Files and Click Close Window
* Click the Remove Vundo button.
* You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES
* Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
* When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click OK.
* Turn your computer back on.
* Please post the contents of C:\vundofix.txt and a new HiJackThis log.


----------



## JanDoe (May 3, 2006)

Fixwareout ver 1.003
Last edited 07/1/2006
Post this report in the forums please

Reg Entries that were deleted 
...

Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.6
Random Runs removed from HKLM 
...

PLEASE NOTE, There WILL be LEGIT FILES LISTED. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE.
Example ipsec6.exe is legitimate

»»»»» Search by size and names...

»»»»» Misc files

»»»»» Checking for older varients covered by the Rem3 tool

»»»»» 
Search five digit cs, dm and jb files
This WILL/CAN also list Legit Files, Submit them at Virustotal
Other suspects
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\system32

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:51:48 PM, on 8/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\My Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\My Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DPCUpdater Object - {E291663A-2D6F-4B56-B9DF-AE239AEF6A5B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstt.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5059.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE319D04-18BD-4B34-AECC-EE7CB610FCA9} (BewitchedGameClass Control) - http://www.sonypictures.com/games/bewitched/main.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, it looks like it worked. however, you posted the wrong log (C:\Vundofix.txt). You posted a Fixwareout log.

Run HijackThis, and press "Do a System Scan Only". 
1. When the scan is complete place a check mark next to the following entries:
*
O2 - BHO: DPCUpdater Object - {E291663A-2D6F-4B56-B9DF-AE239AEF6A5B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstt.dll (file missing)
*
2. After checking these items CLOSE ALL open windows EXCEPT HijackThis and click "Fix Checked." Then, reboot your computer...

Along with a fresh Hijackthis log, Open Hijackthis, Click Open the Misc tools section Then click the Open Uninstall Manager... button.
The Add/Remove Programs Manager panel should appear.
In this panel click the Save list button.
Save the uninstall_list.txt file to your desktop and copy and paste the contents back in your next reply.

Also, how is everthing running????


----------



## JanDoe (May 3, 2006)

I am now getting a message when starting the computer: HP Photo and Imaging 1.0 PSC 2000 that says the feature I am trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disk that is not available. Error 1706. The Windows Installer cannot continue. I keep clicking on cancel but it continues to pop up. Do I need to reinstall HP photo and Imaging? If I do this, will this cause my computer to have duplicate files?

Here is my uninstall_list:

Adobe Reader 7.0.7
AVG Free Edition
Comcast High-Speed Internet Install Wizard
Compaq Connections
Compaq Instant Support
EasyCleaner
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
HP Photo and Imaging 1.0 - PSC 2000 Series
HP Photo and Imaging 1.0 - PSC 2000 Series
HP Photo and Imaging 1.0 - PSC 2000 Series Drivers
hp psc 2100 series
HP Software Update
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
InterVideo WinDVD Player
iTunes
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2
KBD
Lavasoft VX2 Cleaner
Macromedia Flash Player 8
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Memories Disc Creator 2.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2003
Microsoft Works 7.0
MSN Music Assistant
Musicmatch® Jukebox
PS2
Python 2.2 combined Win32 extensions
QuickTime
Readiris 7.5
RealPlayer
RecordNow!
S3 S3Display
S3 S3Gamma2
S3 S3Info2
S3 S3Overlay
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
VIA Rhine-Family Fast Ethernet Adapter
VIA/S3G Display Driver
Windows Defender
Windows Defender Signatures
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Live Safety Scanner
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 10
Windows Media Player 9 Hotfix [See KB885492 for more information]
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
Windows XP Service Pack 2
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Internet Mail
Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Post a fresh Hijackthis log

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. *Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:*

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 7*.
Scroll down to where it says "_The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications_".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name.
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on *jre-1_5_0_07-windowsi586-p.exe* to install the newest version.


----------

